# High Output Alternators



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Does anyone know if someone makes any H/O Alts for the 93 sentra? If so where? Thanks


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

try mechman.com though they are kind of high like around 600. but i heard you can go to a electrical specialist that works on alternators and get your own rewound to what you amperage you want. damn your system is almost the same as my next one except i'm going to use a RE XXX instead of 3 W3's and either image dynamics,mb quart or adire component set. how you like the alpine head unit, the jbl 1200.1 and 80.4? what do you already got supplementing your system? I want to know since your system as far as strain on the electrical and the electrical system is the same as mine? do you have dimming heads, overheating equipment or just not enough voltage you system as you would like?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *how you like the alpine head unit, the jbl 1200.1 and 80.4? what do you already got supplementing your system? I want to know since your system as far as strain on the electrical and the electrical system is the same as mine? do you have dimming heads, overheating equipment or just not enough voltage you system as you would like? *


I love my cda-7893. I think its one of the best heads out today and it looks nice(blue&silver). The JBL amps are great as well.
Tho they are not THE best amps, they are cheap and put out the wattage that they say. Ive been running my system since AUG and my lights are slowly dimming so its time to upgrade. I have thick wiring and all so that helped hold off the dimming some. I will say this tho, Sentras have excellent electrical systems.

Man I wanted and WANT some RE xxx's but i dont have the cash.
Got my w3s for $75 total


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

depending on how many watts you are running, you will definitely need a new alternator, the way I am having mine done, is going to an electrical shop in my area and having a bracket made to fit in a high amp GM alternator, if you run to many watts, a CAP will only be a bandaid, and your alternator will eventually fail anyways, but if only running a little power, caps are fine, and a lot cheaper. Bracket $100-150, GM alternator depends on where you get it, and how much amperage. As far as high output amps, whcih they have to provide you with a bracket anyways, look at spending $500-600


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

*high output alternator*

Hey, I have the same problem with my alternator crapping out on me. I have two 12' audiobahn subs with a 800watt profile amp powering them. I also have a capacitor and it still isnt helping. I have gone through 4 alternators. If anyone has any ideas on what I can do as alternative besides what is already posted, or if someone has found something new let me know. Thanks,


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i don't think a 800w profile would strain that much since its really just a overrated 800w rms amp. and the jbl's actually put out more than there rating. I'm thinking about just getting my stock alternator rewound to about 150 amps. and you only need 1 XXX in a car the size of a b13 unless you are in spl comps. i seriously doubt if you can take a XXX in a 2.5 cube box ported to 33hz with a 1200.1 pushing it in something as little as a sentra. you are looking at least 140db and remember the threshold until pain occurs for the average person is 120db. I heard about some one hitting 144db with a brahma in a sealed box with 900 watts going to it in a buick grand national and a XXX is louder than a brahma


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You sure a XXX is louder than A BRAHMA?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah its louder. go to the caraudio.com message board. everyone says the xxx is slightly louder but the brahma sounds slightly better. the xxx is based on the xbl motor techology since adire licensed it to Resonant Engineering and it has some where around 2 or 3 more mm of excursion than the brahma. its also a good deal heavier.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

kbrassfi it costs between 100-150 to get a mounting bracket fabricated? damn thats high. i found a 200 amp powermaster for 1987-99 GMC vehicles for 350 which is alot cheaper than most of the high output alts i found. think it fits its part number pwm 48203 from summit.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sentra-stunna said:


> *I love my cda-7893. I think its one of the best heads out today and it looks nice(blue&silver). *


 i must agree, i have the same hu and i love it...................also i have a Kenwood 40.4 and two kenwood 600.1's (one for each sub) with a 1 farad capacitor and i havent had any probs................*knocks on wood*

-Robb-


----------

